# Suzuki break in question



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I broke mine in as per the manual


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I am a certified Suzuki tech. Do not Idle that motor for 4hrs!!! Allow it to warm up and break in according to your owner’s manual! The computer tells all and the rings won’t seat if you baby it! If anything, run it a little harder, do not baby it for break in!


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> I am a certified Suzuki tech. Do not Idle that motor for 4hrs!!! Allow it to warm up and break in according to your owner’s manual! The computer tells all and the rings won’t seat if you baby it! If anything, run it a little harder, do not baby it for break in!


that’s what I’ve always heard, I’m not sure where he came up with the 4 hours..? And he couldn’t really tell me any explanation as to why either. 

so the rings will seat better with a little more aggressive running? I’ve also heard not to stay at a single rpm for too long?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jeopardy954 said:


> that’s what I’ve always heard, I’m not sure where he came up with the 4 hours..? And he couldn’t really tell me any explanation as to why either.
> 
> so the rings will seat better with a little more aggressive running? I’ve also heard not to stay at a single rpm for too long?


Yes, with his method you run the risk of washing the cylinders and dramatically shortening the life of the motor. The manual will state no wot for x amount of time, no extended wot for x amount of time, and to vary rpms while in break in. I don’t remember the numbers, but it’s something like that. Yes, run it a little harder for a good break in.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

The guy was giving you bad info. Run it like you will normally use it. There’s a lot of folklore from the bad old days. Modern manufacturing tolerance are extremely tight these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2012)

Break that motor in according to your owners manual (if you care about your warranty). All engine data can be pulled. 10 hrs total for "break in". Snip it from mine. Yours may be a bit different.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I am a certified Suzuki tech. Do not Idle that motor for 4hrs!!! Allow it to warm up and break in according to your owner’s manual! The computer tells all and the rings won’t seat if you baby it! If anything, run it a little harder, do not baby it for break in!





[email protected] said:


> Break that motor in according to your owners manual (if you care about your warranty). All engine data can be pulled. 10 hrs total for "break in". Snip it from mine. Yours may be a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 143644


Which is pretty much what I said.


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya, that was my thought, just curious if anyone has ever heard anything like this? I can’t fathom why he would have suggested that.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There's an an acronym for these kinds of situations I recommend the person who gave you that info should follow. *RTFM* Read The F'ing Manual. LOL 

Cheers


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Or as my Dad used to say.... “Kid, if all else fails, read the directions...”

Speaking of break in schedules... Now that E-Tecs are no longer being built, every one that I’ve had came with the same break-in routine... Run it any way you want but vary the rpms during the first ten hours. The engines all automatically double oiled during that time period. It worked like a charm...


----------

